# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Fotografía de la NASA de las Islas Canarias muestra los vientos alisios. Vía Yahoo.

## NoRegistrado

Estará en otros medios, pero ésta foto de satélite que muestra las Canarias como si navegaran por el efecto de la imagen de los vientos Alisios es preciosa.



http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/fotos/f...190711106.HTML

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (22-mar-2014),Los terrines (20-mar-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso que sale en la imagen que parecen que navegan es por el polvo subsahariano.
Pero es preciosa la imagen.

----------


## Luján

Yo también lo pensé, pero si lo es, es ya al final del episodio de calima, cuando ya no hay aportes. Fíjate que no hay viento este que aporte el polvo en suspensión. Sí que lo parece por el color de la imagen, pero realmente se ven claramente las estelas producidas por el viento NE a media altura, típico de los alisios. Igualmente se ve la sombra cortada a cuchillo de Lanzarote-Fuerteventura en dirección sur cerrado, fruto del viento de componente N en niveles bajos.

Las ondulaciones de la nubosidad a sotavento de las islas más altas son típicas, tanto en la atmósfera como en el océano. Puede observarse al SW de El Hierro y La Palma unos vórtices de nubosidad también típicos.

----------

embalses al 100% (21-mar-2014),Jonasino (22-mar-2014)

----------

